# tax... (oh yes)



## Nick16 (28 Jun 2011)

hi guys, have rung the tax office and cant even get a simple answer from them! 

ive paid tax on my job, but i do not earn over the thresh-hold where i shoud be paying tax... what form do i need to fill in to claim back my money? 

hoping someone here might know that, all i got from them was an earful of jargon! 

cheers all.


----------



## Gill (28 Jun 2011)

AFAIK All you have to do is send in your P60, or to the local Tax Office. And they will Sort it from there, Does take a while though.


----------



## idris (28 Jun 2011)

You could try 
http://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (28 Jun 2011)

Surely your work should be able to sort this out? Have a word with the person who deals with paying you wages...


----------



## PeteA (28 Jun 2011)

Sounds like you've been put on a basic rate tax where you work.  I agree with Lisa - speak to your finance/wages/accounts person.  Sorry to sound nosey, but do you have any other form of income, such as a pension?


----------



## Nick16 (28 Jun 2011)

no, im 18   

i started the job in november, so i think i was put on an emergency tax code or something silly like that, for a little while...


----------



## PeteA (28 Jun 2011)

That would explain it.  When I started work as an apprentice I was put on an emergency tax code by my employer for 4 weeks until they got a tax code issued by the tax office.  You need to hassle your employer and make sure that they're aware.  It may be that they get the payrole done by an external company so might not be aware of the problem - you will be due a rebate, but the fact it's gone over a tax year (April) could complicate it a bit - plus the tax man is very quick to take your money and not so hot giving it back


----------



## Gill (28 Jun 2011)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> no, im 18
> 
> i started the job in november, so i think i was put on an emergency tax code or something silly like that, for a little while...




In That Case you just need to get a tax rebate by sending you P60 In. As it will show how much tax you have paid. And Make sure you Adjust the Tax Code to what it should be with your payrole.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (28 Jun 2011)

Hi, there should not be a problem in getting it back. Gill is partially right by saying you need to send the form back.
That is one way to do it. The other way which has become available recently is just that you need to call them and ask to send you a cheque  for the amount overpaid. Sending is a P60 is not necessary as HMRC will have a copy of that.
I can send you a freephone number tomorrow from work. Usually you are looking at 0845 numbers.
Do not call these from your mobile  
If calling does not help (try few times as it sometimes depends on the person you get through, some might tell you you need to send the form) then sending the form is the way but will take longer, 2-3 months.


----------



## Gill (28 Jun 2011)

That is good to Know, Did not know they had put a new system in place


----------



## Piece-of-fish (29 Jun 2011)

Ye, it was stupid in the first place cause employer would always sent a copy to HMRC. And not always people would have  P form themselves.

Anyway here is a freephone number:  01355 359022
Good news as well, next year personal allowance goes up 1000£


----------

